# Well sediment/sand filters



## mickri (Jun 12, 2021)

I am thinking about installing a sediment/sand pre filter in my water system.  It would be installed after the pressure tank and before the valves that route water to different parts of my property.  This is an outside location.  All of the filters I have found so far say the filter should be installed indoors.  Even the ones that have a bronze body instead of the typical plastic filters.  Temperature range is from 25* to 105* F.  I have two plastic filters currently in the system.  One is in the garage for the house water and the other is outside just before some irrigation valves.  These are both spin off filters with a cartridge that needs to be changed periodically.  I have not had any problems with the one outside filter.

Something like this  https://www.homedepot.com/p/ISPRING...0-GPM-1-in-MNPT-3-4-in-FNPT-WSP-200/303709894 is what I am thinking of getting

Anybody have any experience with these sediment/sand filters


----------



## ddillman (Jun 12, 2021)

two problems outdoors. Freezing and sunlight deteriorating the plastic


----------



## mickri (Jun 12, 2021)

I could wrap it with insulation for the freezing and also for sunlight protection.  I rarely get freezing temperatures.  I don't remember any days last winter when the temperature went below 32*.  In past years I would only have a couple days where the temperature got down into the high 20's.


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 12, 2021)

That HD product might work if all you have is course sand. I tend to get a lot of fine silt and fine iron particles and have one of these Watts "Big Clear" filter setups inside just after the pressure tank. It takes nominal 4.5" x 20" tall filter cartridges that should be changed out every 6 months or so. The filters can be had in different micro ratings. You can potentially just rinse of the filters but I usually replace.

If you have fine silt the smaller filters will tend to clog up quickly.






						Amazon.com: Watts #20 Big Clear Whole House Water Filter Housing: Home & Kitchen
					

Buy Watts #20 Big Clear Whole House Water Filter Housing: Replacement Under-Sink Water Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				







__





						Watts WPC5FF20 Pleated Water Filter 20"x4.5"
					

The Watts 5 Micron Pleated 20" Filter Cartridge (Watts WPC5FF20) is a 20"L x 4 1/2"D pleated water filter replacement cartridge used primarily in whole house water filter systems to reduce sediment as well as many contaminants such as dirt,




					www.filtersfast.com


----------



## mickri (Jun 12, 2021)

I already have a filter similar to this https://www.lowes.com/pd/A-O-Smith-...hole-House-Water-Filtration-System/1000576407 in the garage where the water comes into the house.  I have a range of particle sizes from fine silt to coarser grit.  The filter cartridge gets clogged and has to be replaced fairly often.  I am thinking about a 50 micron pre filter at the well to take out the majority of the sediment.  These can be easily cleaned and flushed.  I can make an insulated wood box to go over the filter for freezing and sunlight protection.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 13, 2021)

For a serious "filter" system, you would want several stages with a manifold between each stage for specific applications. Starting with a fine strainer, as near the well as possible. There is a sorta one at the foot valve that protects the pump. You want a finer one on the ground for utility use. Even a stainless or ceramic valve will wear from particulates, you want to stop as much as possible.

Brass or bronze plumbing fittings have a limited lifespan since lead has been removed from the alloy. Any fittings should be acquired in multiples, the way I think. With a couple of fittings allowing maintenance, the average life span on city water is less than 20 years these days. Well water will be far shorter.

A small well house at the well head would pay future dividends. Not alone to protect from freezing, which you say never happens. Never say never, say exceedingly rare, but never never. My brother has photos (somewhere) of a fairly heavy snowfall on I-75 south of Tampa, Fla. Sunlight will degrade plastic seals as well as metal pipe. Weeds are controllable, but the more so inside a small well house. The only real problem is with critters. Ants and snakes mostly, although other critters will find the water eventually. Wife uses "diatomaceous earth" for every thing from ants to large bugs. It is "enviromentally friendly", but that's just the way we approach things. The dogs take care of snakes and other things larger. The diat. earth is safe to use around the dogs. . .

Varying filters can keep smaller and smaller particles clear of the system. You don't need purified water to wash the car or flush the toilet. But it is appreciated in the fitchen. Your call as to what to use where. I run the house on "city water", have a roof catchment, and a well as backup. Although I do have a strainer and filters on the city water. What they claim and what they deliver are only in the same book. They are kept seperate to pacify the health department, but have taps where things can be cross connected if ever necessary. The dogs and goldfish(?) won't touch city water. I guess the chlorine smell puts them off. Plants seem to like the roof water, as well. The well is mostly for cooling, sort of a home made heat pump. . . The well is probably illegal these days, but I dug it out and keep it quiet. It was active in years past, before the property became part of a city.

I can't give "advice" on your system. Merely touch on what I have and what works for me. The only advice I can offer is to plan for what would be the ultimate system and then plug in the parts that are needed as they are needed. With pipe and/or blank fittings left in between for use as needed. I happen to be partial to threaded iron pipe, copper would be better for most applications but iron pipe can be free standing. Plastic pipe also serves its' purpose as well, but must be better protected.
* Edit*: Corrected highway number
.


----------

